# AC Duct Cleaning: Long list



## Red_Nosed

I've decided to look into getting the AC ducts cleaned. After a quick Google have ended up with the list below and I have no idea with whom to start  If anyone has had any experience with any, please do share your experience:

EPSCO
Saniservice
Churchill
Aqua Cleaning
German Star
Quality Care
A+ Security and Cleaning Services
Green Facilities Management
Air Care 
Canadian Cleaning Services
Mazmo Environmental Services
Duct Cleaning Specialist
Frontline Cleaning Services
Dar Al Madina
Green Horizon

Thanks!


----------



## m1key

Word on the street is Sani Serve. They apparently properly sanitise rather than wipe a few filters down. Not cheap, but you are supposed to actually get what you pay for with them!


----------



## Red_Nosed

Thanks!

Shall carry on with comparisons in the meantime if anyone else has had experience with guys on the list?


----------



## BedouGirl

I have met with Sani Serve for work purposes and they seem to have a good reputation on the market. EPSCO has a good reputation and KRAM seems to be spamming from what I have seen this evening.


----------



## andriaa

You can find lot of contacts details in yellow pages or if you are in a community living area can ask reference from security.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC

Imdaad - brilliant. Best service company for any service I have encountered in Dubai. 048128888

Dhs150 usualkly covers most things.


----------



## Red_Nosed

BedouGirl said:


> KRAM seems to be spamming from what I have seen this evening.


Ooh, ooh. Christmas present from du specially for KRAM soon! :snowball:

Merry Christmas! :rudolph:


----------



## Red_Nosed

I narrowed down to three: saniservice specialises on in duct cleaning, epsco can also clean water tank and does soft cleaning, churchill started off with soft cleaning and now added a/c duct cleaning so...

 


... anyway, I've made my decision.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC

good luck but imdaad are really amazing


----------



## Red_Nosed

StewartC said:


> good luck but imdaad are really amazing


Which services have they provided you?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC

Please disregard everything I said about imdaad! In a bizarre drop in forme they managed to:

- Fail to repair a leak after three attempts;
- Fail to show up twice;
- Allowed a ceiling to leak profusely for three days;
- Refuse to leave my apartment and threaten me to pay money that was not due.

And more.

I advise people to avoid them like the plague.


----------



## blazeaway

Red_Nosed said:


> I narrowed down to three: saniservice specialises on in duct cleaning, epsco can also clean water tank and does soft cleaning, churchill started off with soft cleaning and now added a/c duct cleaning so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... anyway, I've made my decision.


who did you use and ballpark cost?


----------



## despaired

This might be an old thread, but I stumbled across it nevertheless.

Can anyone advice how is this done if one is living in a tower? Does the landlord pay for it? Should I insist on the air con duct being cleaned before moving in? Or is this just the responsibility of the tenant to do it as per his/her needs and then pay for it accordingly?


----------



## chestnut

Red_Nosed said:


> ... epsco can also clean water tank and does soft cleaning...


I'm curious and if you don't mind my asking: What is "soft cleaning"?

Thanks,

David


----------



## Edino

I have used Sani Serve in our Villa a few years ago. I think they are the only one that are really geared up for duct cleaning; the equipment they use is impressive. They also cleaned the condensers, and treated the system with a water based anti bacterial agent.


----------



## A.Abbass

Can you guys provide as even rough figures of how much sani service & EPSCO charge to clean AC ducts for say a 2 bedrooms apartment ?


----------



## Jubmasterflex

Besides cleaning, do any of these companies offer actual repair of AC systems?


----------



## jojo

*I'd like to remind those who come on here to advertise - don't!! This isn't an advertising forum and only regulars may suggest and recommend*


----------

